# Track loader with Blower for hire



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, thanks for looking. I have a Takeuchi TL 130 with a 5 foot blower available for hire in the Holland Mi. area. Works great for condo drives as well as blowing back piles in small parking lots. It can move a lot of snow pretty quickly. I have been using it for blowing drives and piles, as well as widening roads and clearing drifts in private subdivisions. P.M. me if anyone is interested.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Bump......


----------

